# 2012 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Back again for the 5th year is the 2012 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament. Been extremely busy this year and I am a little late getting the tournaments together. The 2011 MBC was a sucess again. Because of the re-schedule date in 2011 which was late in the summer, we lost some teams but we still have a great turnout. I will be adding more sponsors and added money as time goes by.

Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament
June 21-23, 2012
Matagorda Harbor, Matagorda Texas

Entry Fee $200 if recieved before June 18th
Late entry fee $250 if recieved after June 18th
Calcutta Insurance $150

*****Calcutta*****
1 Kingfish- 1 Red Snapper- 1 Dolphin (Mahi Mahi)
Combined weight of all 3 fish
Pays 1st thru 3rd- 50%-30%-20%

Side Pots for the following fish:
Big Dolphin-$50 each boat
Grouper-$50 each boat
Ling-$50 each boat
Barracuda-$50 each boat
Big Kingfish-$100 each boat
Grand Slam-$100 each boat
Susie Savage Lady Angler Category-$50 each lady angler
Junior Angler-No fee
Weirdest Fish of the tournament- No fee -1st place only

All side pots are split 60%-40% except for Big King and Gram slam which is 100% to the winner.

Junior angler is paid $500 for 1st place- $300 for 2nd place- $200 for 3rd place

_$1000 IN ADDED PRIZE MONEY TO ALL SIDE POTS THANKS TO ALL OUR SPONSORS AGAIN IN 2012._

_$20,000.00 Voucher is awarded to the winning boat captain in the calcutta for the purchase of a new Yellowfin Boat thanks to Yellowfin Boats_

_$10,000.00 Bounty for the following fish:_
$5000.00 for the heaviest Red Snapper over 30 lbs
$5000.00 for the heaviest Grouper over 80 lbs
See tournament rules for details- $50 each bounty pot entered per boat

Thanks for the following sponsors for the added money to the side pots:

*Rip Charts- $250*
*Horizon Trailers-$1000*
*Busha Boat Works-$500*
*Charter Lakes Marine Insurance-$500*
*Texas Application Specialists-$1000*
*Full Stringer Realty-$500*
*www.deepsee.som marine lighting-$250*
*Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales-$500*
*Gary Belvin and Family-$1000*
*Mr.Mike Rizzuto-$500*
*Don Davis Dealerships-$500*
*Russelure- $500*
*Matagorda Sportfishing Charters-$500*

*More to come........*

*Also thanks to the following donors/sponsors:*

*Yeti Coolers*
*Pelagic- Pelagic Gear.com*
*Wet Sounds Marine Audio*
*Busha Boat Works*
*Tuf-Line Braided Line*
*American Rodsmiths*
*Ocean Tamer Marine Grade Bean Bags*
*Aluma-Tech Custom Aluminum Fabrication*
*Triad Marine*
*Savage High Performance Rods*
*Lamco Deer Feeders*
*Woody Wax*
*Fishing Tackle Unlimited*
*Greg Dennis Metal Arts*
*Lone Kro Metal Arts*
*Cannon Downriggers*
*Russells Bait and Tackle*
*More to come..............................*

I have several mailing addresses for several of the teams who fished the tournament in years past. The tournament brochures will be mailed out soon. Anyone who had not fished the tournament before and wants a brochure mailed to them, please pm me your mailing address and we will send you one.

More information coming soon.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament brochure request*

Had some teams who are not a registered member of 2cool send me a email through the www.matagordasportfishing.com website under contact us. Teams who are not a registered member feel free to contact us through there, or better yet, register to be a member here and join one of the best fishing websites around. Please advised when you email which tournament you want a brochure for, or all of them.

Thanks!


----------



## 1 hung low (Aug 22, 2011)

*Ready for some more fun.*

He had alot of fun last year and cant wait to do it again.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor*

Would like to announce a new sponsor of the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge. South Texas Nuclear Project is a sponsor for $1000.

Thanks for the sponsorship.

More to come.......


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Kelly and Mark......Can't Wait!!!!!

CHAD


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor*

Please welcome Cooler Graphics as a sponsor of the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament. Thanks Jeromey for the support. Please visit www.coolergraphics.com .


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*More $$$$*

Jeromey from coolergraphics.com is also sponsoring the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge for $500 as well as being the koozie sponsor for tournament. Please see www.coolergraphics.com for all your koozie needs.

More in the works.....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Sponsor*

Lets welcome Contender Boats as a sponsor of the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge. Contender makes a hardcore offshore fishing machine and we are glad to have them as a sponsor. Go to www.contenderoffshore.com

More to come.....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Triad Marine , who has been a sponsor for the past few years has donated one of these Revere Rescue Max man overboard kits to the tournament. Thanks Adrienne for the continued support.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Places to stay*

Teams looking for a place to stay in Matagorda for the tournament, please go to www.fullstringerrentals.com . They have places on the water and in town to stay for the tournament. They usually fill up pretty quick, so dont wait long. David and Jody Cassady are long time sponsors of the tournament and we appreciate thier support, so lets support them.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Mercury Marine is in as a sponsor*

The fine folks at Mercury Marine are in as sponsors of the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge. The top finishing Mercury powered boat in the calcutta will win a 55 gallon drum of outboard oil valued at over $1000.

Good luck to the Mercury powered boats in the tournament.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New location for Captains meeting/Calcutta*

We have a new and exciting location for the Captains Meeting/Calcutta for the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge. Darryl Elliotts new place down in Matagorda named Hemmingways. Matagordas newest establishment that will be opening soon. Stop by for a nice meal and entertainment.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Yamaha is in again*

Please welcome Yamaha as a sponsor of the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge. The highest placing boat in the calcutta that is powered by a Yamaha outboard will be awarded a 55 gallon drum of Yamaha outboard oil valued at over $1k.

Thank you Yamaha for your continued support of our tournament.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*2011 MBC Results*

Here are the resuts of the 2011 MBC.

Calcutta

1st place- Team Cha Ching 58.6 points
2nd place- Team Papatonic 55.8 points
3rd Place- Team Johnny B 55.5 points

Tuna

1st place- Team Slumpbuster- 21.5 blackfin 
2nd place- Team Pescado Volador- 18.7 blackfin

Weirdest Fish

Team We Cant Fish- Longtail Seabass

Biggest Fish

Team We Cant Fish- 79.2 Warsaw Grouper

Junior Angler

1st Place- Team LaBella Vita- 41.9 Amberjack
2nd pace- Team Bustin Loose- 23.0 Kingfish
3rd Place- Team On The Take- 18.0 Ling

Lady Angler:

1st place- Team LaBella Vita- 59.0 Amberjack
2nd Place- Team Joint Custody- 50.9 Kingfish

Barracuda:

1st Place- Team Boogyman- 31.1 lbs
2nd Place- Team Reel Therapy- 30.8 lbs

Grouper:

1st Place- Team We Cant Fish- 79.2 lbs
2nd Place- Team Pit Boss- 66.0 lbs

Amberjack:

1st place- Team Boogeyman- 77.6 lbs
2nd place- Team On The Take- 68.4 lbs

Dolphin:

1st place- Team Bustin Loose- 7.2 lbs
2nd place- Team One Hung Low- 7.1 lbs

Ling:

1st place- Tean TAB- 30.2 lbs
2nd place- Team Cha Ching- 30.2 lbs

Kingfish:

1st place- Team BOI - 36.6 lbs

Grang Slam:

Team Boogeyman (6 species) 183.5 lbs


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Misc pics*

A few misc pics from the 2011 MBC


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Few More*

A few more


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Susie Savage Lady Angler Champion*

Here is the 2011 Susie Savage Lady Angler Champion for the MBC


----------



## Hube (Jul 6, 2006)

Mark

Here is one from last year's tourny. She has always wanted to have her own "pretty" fish up on the wall with mine. Nick with King Sailfish Mounts did a great job, especially since it was free (less air freight for me to get it FL). They didn't have a replica mold big enough for this one so they offered to mold the exact fish to increase their size inventory. I really wanted to eat the **** thing, but lost that battle. It was only 2oz off the state record when we weighed it in the next morning at the harbor. Wasn't the only fish we had that missed by ounces - but thats fishin'. The fish they now show on their website is the actual one on my wall - so thats pretty cool! See you again this year. Hopefully we can bring the pain.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

No billfish?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor*

No billfish, but we are thinking about it in the future.

Please welcome www.thegpshut.com as a sponsor of the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament. They are a $250 sponsor to be added to a selected side pot as added prize money paid directly to the winners. Please visit www.thegpshut.com and please consider purchasing your electronics from them because they are supporting Texas Offshore Tournaments. They are a sponsor of the Freeport Offshore Blast also.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor*

Please welcome a new sponsor of the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament. Brute Outdoors has donated a 155 qt Brute Cooler to the tournament. Please visit www.bruteoutdoors.com and take a look at thier line of tough, well made coolers.

Thanks Jeremy fot the support of Texas Offshore Tournaments


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor*

Thanks to Joey Austin from Muy Loco Sportfishing here on 2cool. Joey has sponsored $250 to be added to a selected side pot for the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament.

Thanks Joey for the sponsorship.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Another sponsor*

Please welcome Bad Boy Custom Rods as a sponsor of the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament. Jay Potts makes some outstanding offshore rods and someone is going to win one at the tournament.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Another sponsor*

Please welcome Rigid Industries as a sponsor of the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament. Rigid Industries is a high quality LED lighting company for many different applications including Marine LED lights. Please visit www.rigidindustries.com and see what they have to offer.

Also, Capt.Jeff Gerrans (Cha Ching here on 2cool) is soon to be an authorized dealer for Rigid Industries LED Lighting. Please contact Capt.Gerrans for any interest in the Rigid Industries LED Lights.

Capt.Jeff Gerrans is also sponsoring a selected side pot for $250 to be added to the prize money. Thank You Capt.Gerrans for your sponsorship.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New Sponsor*

Lets welcome Okuma High Performance as a sponsor of the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament. Okuma has a new line of high performance offshore reels that really look good.

Please visit thier website www.okumafishing.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

Round one of the brochures (125 of them) have been mailed out.

Round two of the brochures (114 of them) will go out this Friday.

We waited to add all the sponsors we have been getting to the brochures before we sent them out. We still have more sponsors to add and they will be added to the brochures as we print again, which will be in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New Sponsor*

We are proud to announce a new sponsor. JB Offshore tackle is a new local business that will be donating $200 worth of assorted bottom, deep drop and kingfish rigs to the tournament. JB Offshore tackle is owned by Jeff Butera (Butera Cape Horn here on 2cool) and is starting his new business.

Thanks Jeff for the donation!

Also, all of our tournaments are 100% calcutta payback and 100% side pot payback to the winners with a low entry fee.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Captains meeting*

Below is the link to the new Hemingways Resturant in Matagorda where the tournament registration/captains meeting and calcutta will take place. Its being built and it looks dang good!

http://hemingwaysoftexas.com/Home.aspx


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*$1000 sponsor*

Its time to recognize the folks who put thier money where thier mouths are. These companies are cash sponsors who support the tournament by adding money to the side pots that is paid directly to the winners. This allows the side pot ebrties to remain low, but the payout is high.

*HORIZON TRAILERS* located in Galveston,Texas is a sponsor in the amount of:

$1000

Please visit thier website at www.horizontrailers.com and support them. They sell and repair trailers and do a fine job with good prices.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Charter Lakes*

Time to thank an old friend whom I have known for a long time. Me and Brice have been friends since the old days when competed against each other in the Southern Kingfish Association. Brice has been a supporter of our tournaments for a long time. Charter Lakes is the best marine insurance company I have ever dealt with and Brice is top notch!

*Brice(Outcast here on 2cool) from Charter Lakes Marine insurance* is a

*$500* sponsor

If you want the best marine insurance at the best price, give Brice a call!

http://www.charterlakes.com/


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

whos your daddy said:


> Time to thank an old friend whom I have known for a long time. Me and Brice have been friends since the old days when competed against each other in the Southern Kingfish Association. Brice has been a supporter of our tournaments for a long time. Charter Lakes is the best marine insurance company I have ever dealt with and Brice is top notch!
> 
> *Brice(Outcast here on 2cool) from Charter Lakes Marine insurance* is a
> 
> ...


Insures all my ATV's and Rv!


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

*contender*

Mark do you know anyone looking for a 27' contender? mine is going to be for sale as soon as the detail is finished. it's a 2000 model with t-top,simrad electronics and a extrahummingbird depth finder. on a mcclain tandem axle trailer. asking $38,000. i think a very reasonable price Joe Gilleland reel thing


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Joe, I will let you know if I run across anyone looking for a 27. Good price on it also!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Another sponsor that has been a supporter for years is David and Jody Cassidy from *Full Stringer Realty in Matagorda,Texas*. Full Stringer Realty are the go-to people for purchasing land, homes and rental property in the Matagorda County area.

They have alot of rentals in Matagorda for the Bluewater Challenge also.

Full stringer is a *$500 sponsor* for the tournament

Visit thier website at www.fullstringerrealty.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

Third batch of tournament brochures are being mailed out this week! If you havent already sent me a p.m with your mailing address and you wish to have a tournament brochure, please send me your mailing address.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Rip Charts*

Thanks to Phillip at *RIP CHARTS*, there will be *$250* added to a side pot. *RIP CHARTS* has been a sponsor of our offshore tournaments for the past few years and his offshore charts are outstanding and easy on the pocketbook.

Please visit www.ripcharts.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Foot Cush , newest sponsor*

Welcome Foot Cush as a sponsor of the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament. Foot Cush makes a quality boaters cushion for your comfort.

Please visit www.footcush.com

REAL CAPTAINS DONT SIT DOWN!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Recieved the news that Horizon Trailers went out of business in Galveston. Horizon has been our *$1000* biggest fish of the tournament sponsor for the past 2 years.

But not to worry! Darryl Elliott and crew who is the owner of *Hemmingways* in Matagorda where we are having the captains meeting and calcutta has stepped up and *Hemmingways* is now the sponsor of the $1000 biggest fish of the tournament. The biggest fish of the tournament is a no entry fee category that pays *$1000* to the team who catches the biggest fish of the listed categories.

THANK YOU Da*rryl Elliott* and crew for stepping up!

Also, sent another round of tournament brochures out today to those who requested


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Busha Boat Works*

Time to recognize a longtime sponsor. Don Busha, owner of Busha Boat Works in Bay City has been a sponsor of the MBC since the first year. Please give Don a call for your re-power needs and all service for your Evinrude, Suzuki and Yamaha.

*Busha Boat Works is a $500 sponsor*


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Savage Rods*

Don Savage from Savage Custom Rods and reels has been a supporter of the MBC for many years. Don makes a wide variety of custom offshore fishign rods for every need.

Don and his wife are great folks and we are glad to have them support.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Bounty*

With the abundance of Big Red Snapper , someone has a very good chance to win the bounty we are offering in the 2012 MBC.

Also the bounty for a big grouper is also very reachable. Team "We cant fish" was ounces from winning it in 2011.

$5000 for the biggest red snapper over 30 lbs

$5000 for the biggest grouper over 80 lbs

Remember, we have a $50 discount for early entry. The tournament is a month away!!!!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Looks like I might get to fish again what a good time!!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Team Papotanic won some $$$ in the 2011 MBC. Capt. Bill Platt has been winning $$$ for many years in offshore tournaments. Glad to call him a friend.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

I'm definatley fishing this one again.
Had a great time last year!
Thanks Mark and Kelly.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Same here Mark Hope all is good!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Another round of tournament brochures are going out today for those who requested one.

Getting closer......


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Russelure*

Russelure has been a sponsor for the past couple of years. This year they are in for $500. That $500 will be added to the biggeets kingfish side pot.

Get you some KINGFISH CANDY. WWW.RUSSELURE.COM


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor*

Please welcome new sponsor www.finzomine.com

They have some very nice extreme sportfishing attire for every sportfisherman.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*American Rodsmiths*

Longtime sponsor of the MBC is back again for 2012. American Rodsmiths has been a supporter for many years. Cody Felts and company, we thank you again.

www.americanrodsmiths.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Aluma-Tech*

Aluma-Tech located in Sweeny, Texas is a lontime sponsor of the MBC. Pete and Cory at Aluma-Tech have donated a custom aluminum leaning post valued at over $1000 to the tournament. Trans Fiberglass in Palacios has donated the cushions for it. Thanks for the support of Texas Offshore Tournaments.

If you ever need any aluminum work done, please give them a call.

Visit www.aluma-tech.net


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

One week to go to get $50 off of the entry fee for the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge. Send it in early.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Have a couple of team ask if they could just send in the early entry fee in early and then add side pots/bounties when they get there next Thursday. Yes, if you want to do that, it is fine.

Early entry deadline is next Monday, June 18th.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Mark, what ports can you leave out of this year? Have not got an entry fee and been too busy with work to think of it much. With the 36 contender we can leave out of Galveston this year and save on a room fee.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ports*

Hey Chuck, hope all is well.

You can leave out of the following listed ports:

Galveston
Freeport
Sargent
Matagorda
Port O Connor


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Lone Kro Metal -MBC sponsor*

Curtis as been a sponsor of the MBC for the past few years. His metal art is absolutely beautiful and he can design any metal art and make it for you.

Thanks Curtis for the support again this year!

Visit his website at www.lonekro.com


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Dang Chuck! Moving on up are ya?! Awesome!

T-BONE


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

What night is the captains meeting?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Thursday night, June 21st


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Mark.


----------



## Capt Chad (May 1, 2006)

Mark is it King Ling Snapper or King Dolphin Snapper? On 2Cool its one and on Matagordabay.com its the other.


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Snapper king and mahi. One of each


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Jeff, 

King- Dolphin- Red Snapper


I will get it changed on Matabay.com


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Is there a website or can someone scan the rules? My days off will be changing again and now can fish this tourny. I'm want to know the fishing hours and time we leave port, Ports_ I can leave from, How many boats are you expecting? _


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

You can leave from any of the below listed ports:

Port Oconnor
Matagorda
Freeport
Sargent
Galveston

Cannot leave any of the listed ports until 6am. Must be in line to weigh by water by 7pm. We will have spotters to watch boats in line. Will also have boats at each port to make sure nobody leaves before 6am. Boats cannot touch land until weighed in.

Hard to tell how many teans we are expecting. In 2010 we had 72 teams. In 2011 we had to re-schedule to late summer and had a tad more than 30 teams. I think 33-35 or so teams in 2011.

Mark


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

20 mph winds?? I am backing out already, the ole body can not take that pounding anymore. FISH ON guys and gals!!! and the best of luck to everyone. If the forecast changes though look out I have a huge Snapper waiting for a big live bait!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Waaaaay to early to start that. It will change!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Name change. The restaurant where the captains meeting/calcutta will be held is now named Poco Playa. Same place, different name. This place is outstanding!!!!

Check out www.pocoplaya.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor*

Lets welcome new sponsor, *Tamara Osina DDS Richmond TX*. Also thanks to Catn Around here on 2cool for his help also. *Tamara Osina DDS is a $250* sponsor for the side pots for the 2012 MBC.

Thank You!!!!

Also, as of right now we are still on for this weekend. Bouyweather is calling for 2 ft seas on tournament day at the 42019 bouy area. But we will keep an eye on it every day in case it changes. Some other sites differ from what bouyweather states, but I have found that bouyweather has been the most accurate site for me. Keep your fingers crossed! Poco Playa in Matagorda will be ready for us on Thursday. This place is amazing.


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

I think its time to make it official. We are ready to fish.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Tournament Shirts


----------



## Empty Pocket (May 21, 2004)

*Sweet*

The shirts look Great!!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Panache Salon- New sponsor*

Thank you to Christine Rhodes from Panache Salon in Angleton,Texas for your sponsorship/donation for the lady angler winner.

Panache has been a sponsor for the lady angler category for many of our tournaments.

Also, thank you CHICO !!!


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Mark,is there a wahoo pot? Maybe I missed it on the 60+ posts but not seeing it on my entry form. 

Chad


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Update*

Chad, No wahoo pot this year, sorry.

After checking forcast til im blue in the face, we have decided that we are ON for this weekend. The wave hieghts are low and the wave intervals are 8 seconds apart.

Looking forward to seeing all of you tomorrow night at the captains meeting/calcutta in Matagorda


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Update*

Well this afternoon, the ever changing forcast took an upward turn. Bouyweather is calling for high seas and high winds. NOAA is calling for 3-4 ft seas out 60, Reefcast on Texas Offshore.com shows 3 ft seas, Magic Seaweed shows 3ft. All local weather sites shows 5-8 mph winds all day on Saturday.

WHO KNOWS!!!!!!

I will make a FINAL call by noon tomorrow. Our re-fish day in Sunday.If the forcast calls for good seas on Sunday, we will still have the calcutta/captains meeting/registration tomorrow night as planned.

I cant control the forcast. It sucks. I have a few thousand dollars already invested in this tournament out of our pockets. But I will not risk the safety of any of our teams if the weather is not safe.

Pray to the wind gods tonight


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Mark, it sounds like it might be one of the nicer days of the month.
Let's fish!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

CHA CHING said:


> Mark, it sounds like it might be one of the nicer days of the month.
> Let's fish!!!


Says the man with the 33ft Cat:cheers:


----------



## FinHed (Feb 28, 2006)

Fish on Brother. That will slow Tuffy down and the rest of the pond rockets. I don't envy you and the decision you have to make with this crazy weather pattern or more accurately non-pattern that we are in.


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like the weather changed again. Waves are going down. Fish on


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

*The suspense is a killer*

Matagorda bound tonight! Tournament/no tournament we will be there! That hot tub on the porch is callling my name!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I was hoping to wake up to a better forcast, It is better, but not ideal. Making this cal is a hrad thing to do. People take off from work, rent houses, etc to prepare to fish. A re-schedule always is a roll of the dice. With limited weekends to re-schedule and limited space here at the Matagorda Harbor at the tournament pavillion, its hard to re-schedule. 

The forcast models are all over the place.Most all of the forcast are calling for 7-8 second intervals in the seas. The wave heights are a little higher, but the intervals dont make it as bad.

Here is what we have decided:

GO AHEAD with the tournament as planned. Calcutta/Captains meeting is still ON for tonight.

On Friday, we will look at the forcast again. If it looks like it will be worse, we will have to re-schedule and refund ALL entries,calcutta,raffle money spent to all. If it looks to be good to go, we will continue as planned.

This weather system is so unpredictable, its hard to decide what is best.

So as of right now, we are still on. We will discuss further at the captains meeting tonight. 

We will also discuss changing the calcutta format to take out dolphin and add Ling.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Mark,
I know it's a tough call but I think your doing the right thing.
So far this season we have had very few ice cream days. I can't imagine that with the wind forecast that it will be that rough. Sure there might be a big swell with 10-15 kt winds on top but that just means everyone has to slow down.
You and I have been fishing in the same stuff all summer so far.
10-15 kts doesn't equal 5 ft. 
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

Take out dolphin? You must have seen my pics! LOL! can I get reimbursed for all of the jet heads I re-skirted and all of my ballyhoo I just bought??


----------



## Gold Nuggett (Sep 29, 2010)

Good luck Mark,

(If one does not fish 3-5's some years one would miss half the season.
Also waves aren't so bad if taken at 45 degrees.)


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Tournament is a go......


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Had to roll out a bit early last night. How many teams did there end up being?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We ended up with around 30 teams. Had one back out at the last minute.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

well guys i hope you all had good day on the water! it looked a little rough.


----------



## ColeW (May 22, 2012)

Our motor crapped out on the way out... Had to call it a day


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

WAY TO GO Bustin Loose and Angela Marie


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

*Tre and Company*

Bustin Loose :cheers:


----------



## Bog1234 (Aug 19, 2011)

Had a blast yesterday even though we got the s*** beat out of us! Looking forward to next year!!!


----------

